# Working with Photos on iPad?



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I do hate to keep asking for help but I have looked all over - Apple on line and the User's Manual and can't find the answer.

I have the pictures that I want to put on my iPad loaded onto a thumb drive, in folders, and labeled. When I sync the iPad using iTunes, the second folder I want to load, overwrites the first bunch of photos. Bummer. Is there some way of making folders on the iPad so that I can transfer my pictures and keep them organized and not overwrite the first set? Do I need some type of photo app rather than the native one that came with the Pad?

Any tips??


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

At this time, there is no in-built organization for photos on the iPad.  There are a couple of apps that claim to sort your photos, but they do so outside of the native app.

If you have a Mac, you can sort them into Albums using iPhoto, and easily upload them into the correct groups from there using iTunes.  Not sure how PC users are handling this one.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, VictoriaP for the quick answer.

Yes, saw how to do it with a mac but I have a pc. I'll do an app search latter but it is good to know that I can stop hitting myself over the head trying to figure this out. Looks like the only solution using the photo app on the Pad is to make a folder with the various pictures I would like on the Pad and syncing through iTunes. Really wanted to keep them separate - Oh, well.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

There should be a way to do it still; I used to synch my iPhone with a PC, and it has multiple photo folders on it that were imported from the PC.  I just haven't done it that way in over two years, so I have zero clue what I did or if it's still viable.  LOL

But it's really dumb that there isn't a simple, built-in way of handling this!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have all mine sorted into folders through Itunes - when you load them up, you need to have the photos already put into folders, and as long as you dont remove any folders whenever you sync with itunes, they should not overwrite each other.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

So, how do you sort them into folders through iTunes? I bought Photo-sort HD last night and I think it will work. Also bought Photo Wall which makes collages so I should be good to go. Doesn't make sense that it can't be done through the Photoapp on the Pad. and the real lack of detailed instructions is bad. The longer I work with the Pad, the more I find little things that irk me. I still like it and use it a lot but I hope that the update in August fixes some of these.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

sem said:


> So, how do you sort them into folders through iTunes? I bought Photo-sort HD last night and I think it will work. Also bought Photo Wall which makes collages so I should be good to go. Doesn't make sense that it can't be done through the Photoapp on the Pad. and the real lack of detailed instructions is bad. The longer I work with the Pad, the more I find little things that irk me. I still like it and use it a lot but I hope that the update in August fixes some of these.


On my PC I have a folder called New (I cant remember why I called it new, but the name doesnt matter). Inside New, I have other folders labelled eg Holidays, Family, Passport pix etc. Inside these folders are the relevant photos for each category - I have about 15 different folders. When I sync with Itunes, I sync with the main folder New selected. And that means on the ipad, I have 15 groups of photos, labelled with the names of the subfolders and the photos in each. it is the same process for the iphone.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Pushka , thanks a bunch. Your instructions make a lot of sense and I will try to get my pictures organized the way you suggest. I have never tried to put folders inside of folders before - I love trying new things! I was so proud of myself when I finally got all of my pictures into relevant folders - then last night I realized that many of them are in need of updated labels. Always something!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I do it as Pushka does.  My photos are in a special iPad Photo folder, divided into album folders by theme.

I noticed that I have to sync all the photos every time I sync through iTunes.  If I exclude the ones already on my iPad, the sync puts the new photos on and takes the older ones off of the iPad.  It thinks if I'm not syncing the old ones, I want to delete them from the iPad.  Same thing with my books.  When I add a new one, I have to make sure all the books I have are selected for sync.  I think this is kind of a dumb was to do it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Whenever I open iTunes, iphoto opens first.  Is this normal?  Because then I get a little snitch report that wants to report MD Crash to apple.  
It has been that way on my phone and now on my ipad.  Wondering if I should take it it.  Oh, that reminds me, I have to order my bigger hard drive and hope my pc guy can do the install and back up install for me.  He's not too sure about reloading everything and I don't have a clue.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have all my iTunes files in a large flash drive which I need to have plugged in whenever I attach the iPhone or iPad. And yes you do need to synch all the photos (which I do by always having that 'new' folder available)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> I noticed that I have to sync all the photos every time I sync through iTunes. If I exclude the ones already on my iPad, the sync puts the new photos on and takes the older ones off of the iPad. It thinks if I'm not syncing the old ones, I want to delete them from the iPad. Same thing with my books. When I add a new one, I have to make sure all the books I have are selected for sync. I think this is kind of a dumb was to do it.


What would you do if you did not want to sync all photos? You don't have to put them all on your iPad. So you have to sync all you want on it every time. No big deal.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Whenever I open iTunes, iphoto opens first. Is this normal? Because then I get a little snitch report that wants to report MD Crash to apple.


This generally occurs if you have been taking pictures with the iPhone, and _perhaps_, when adding pics to the iPad from a source other than iPhoto. What iPhoto wants to do is import the new pictures.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> What would you do if you did not want to sync all photos? You don't have to put them all on your iPad. So you have to sync all you want on it every time. No big deal.


When your iPad is connected to your computer via USB and iTunes is open, if you go to the sync page for Photos, you can choose which folder on your computer to sync with. I created a folder on my PC named iPad Upload and have it set as my folder to sync with. My photos in that folder are further divided into albums by theme. When I want to add photos to what I already have on the iPad, I just drag the additional photos to that folder on my PC, then do a sync and it will add them to the proper albums.

What I'm saying is, if I removed photos from my iPad Upload folder that were already on my iPad and did a sync, the photos I removed would also be removed from my iPad.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*DD*, I understand that. The syncing software simply doesn't think like you do. Every time you sync, you have to sync _ALL_ photos you now want to your iPad no matter what is currently on it. Again, it's no big deal.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> *DD*, I understand that. The syncing software simply doesn't think like you do. Every time you sync, you have to sync _ALL_ photos you now want to your iPad no matter what is currently on it. Again, it's no big deal.


Yup, otherwise they get deleted. Doesnt take long at all though!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Since I started this thread, just wanted to thank everyone for the help. I have learned a lot and am now happy with my iPad Pics folder on my desktop. Add or delete pictures and sync - works like a charm!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> *DD*, I understand that. The syncing software simply doesn't think like you do. Every time you sync, you have to sync _ALL_ photos you now want to your iPad no matter what is currently on it. Again, it's no big deal.


Oh, yes, I get what you're saying. It syncs all the photos in my iPad Upload folder every time. If I remove a photo from my folder, and do a sync, that photo is removed from my iPad.

I discovered that the hard way with syncing books too. I wanted to add one new book, so in iTunes I checked just that book to sync and it removed all my other books because they weren't selected.

If you ask me, I don't think iTunes sync is very user friendly.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

When you sync, just check everything you want on your iPad every time.  The software does the comparing for you -- as to what already is and isn't on it.  I find that very friendly.


----------

